# Bowtech Assasin



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anybody have one? I have seen several vids on it and heard some good reviews. I am really liking the price tag on it too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

haven't played with the assassin at all, but so far bowtech has a sweet lineup for this year


----------



## QDMA-man (Dec 11, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Does anybody have one? I have seen several vids on it and heard some good reviews. I am really liking the price tag on it too.


i havent shot one yet but i was looking at this bow too and it looked very good for the price.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've tried it, and I really liked it. The draw was very smooth and comfortable, and the wall was amazing! I can honestly say it was harder (if possible) than my Sentinel, which is an accomplishment. It also felt good after the shot, with pretty much no vibration and no kick. Over all, an awesome bow at an awesome price, especially considering all the toys that come on it. The only problem I have with it is the 30" ata, which I don't appreciate. However, it did seam to hold well, so that isn't really that big of a deal. Go try one.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

its a great bow. the first time i shot it i had to make sure the price was only $599. It is very light and quiet, fast, and smooth. I like it better than the Ally and the Destroyer


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Go shoot the Assassin. Shoot some BowTech's, Mathews and Hoyt's in the $900 to $1000 range. They are all great bows for sure. The amazing thing is there is no big decernable difference in overall performance to the Assassin. Each may have a specific high point or two but the Assassin holds well with them across the entire range of qualities. Once I eventually upgraded my sight and Rest to top shelf units that you would put on a $1000 bow the difference gets even harder to detect. I'm lovin this bow!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

havn't shot one yet


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bowtech has a nice line up. Im sure its a sweet shooting bow


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a sweet little bow. I really liked the feel of it and especially liked the draw.

Jake


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

looks reallly sweet, I especially like it in black.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Did not like the grip.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I might pick one up for in the ground blind.

Jake


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I like it in black too, Anybody like the hoyt rampage?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hoyt Rampage is Pretty Nice espesialy the XT


----------

